# Toronto Water Report Quick Summary



## dekstr

Hello,

Just wanted to share some info I summarized after skimming through Toronto's water report 2006 and FAQs.

From the FAQs: http://www.toronto.ca/water/faq.htm

"What is Toronto's 'water hardness'...
Toronto's water *hardness* is usually between 120 to 125 parts per million (the average for 2005 was 121 milligram/litre or 8.6 grains/imperial gallon). Lake Ontario water is considered 'moderate' in terms of water hardness. "

"*Chlorine* is used ... If extra chlorine is used (to ensure disinfection of the plant) before the water is pumped to your home, *sulphur dioxide* is added to reduce the chlorine to a residual level. *Ammonia* is then added to stabilize the residual. All of this meets Ontario's regulatory requirement for water."

From the annual report: http://www.toronto.ca/water/system_quality/pdf/moe_annual_report_2006.pdf

"List all water treatment chemicals used over this reporting period...
Alum, chlorine, sulphur dioxide, sodium bisulphite, hydrofluosilicic acid and aqua ammonia."

If I'm correct, chlorine + sulphur dioxide + ammonia means chloramine is present.

"Toronto Water Supply System consists of four water filtration plants, 18 pumping stations, 10 major underground storage reservoirs, four elevated storage tanks and approximately 510 kilometers of trunk watermains and 5,015 kilometers of distribution watermains."

Since I live in Markham: http://www.markham.ca/NR/rdonlyres/9DAF68B2-3377-49E3-95B5-50672518CA5D/0/mrkmwaterquality.pdf

"Markham's water comes from Lake Ontario through the City of Toronto's treatment facilities which filter, disinfect and pump processed water to reservoirs. Toronto tests water quality and fluoridates it. The hardness of the water is in the range of 80 - 100 mg/L CaCO3. When the Region of York receives water from Toronto, it stores, distributes and supplies it to Markham and surrounding municipalities."

"No sustained water quality problems were found in the Markham water distribution system. In 2006, there was a decrease from 2005 in adverse test results due to deficient chorine residuals." _No idea what chorine (sp?) residuals are._

That's about all the stuff I could pick out with my grade 11 B-grade chemistry.

Edit: Toronto report doesn't specify what "water hardness" is. I'm assuming general water hardness GH?

For other GTA regions' water reports: http://www.york.ca/Services/Water/Water+Quality+Reports/default_Annual_WQ_Reports_New.htm


----------



## PPulcher

dekstr said:


> If I'm correct, chlorine + sulphur dioxide + ammonia means chloramine is present.


I think chloramine is only the combinatinon of ammonia and chlorine. I think the sulphur dioxide would be used for reducing excess amounts of chlorine in the water treatment process. The fact that Seachem Prime smells a little like sulphur would tend to support this idea 



> "Markham's water comes from Lake Ontario through the City of Toronto's treatment facilities which filter, disinfect and pump processed water to reservoirs. Toronto tests water quality and fluoridates it. The hardness of the water is in the range of 80 - 100 mg/L CaCO3.


This is the measure of carbonate hardness (KH), also known as alkalinity. To convert it to the 'degrees' we see in the hobby, divide the mg/L or ppm by 17.8, so the range is ~4.5-5.6 dKH. I sometimes check the KH, and my test kit usually give me 5 degrees. The kit only reads in full degrees, however.



> _No idea what chorine (sp?) residuals are._


 A typo, I guess. Should probably read 'chlorine residual.'



> Edit: Toronto report doesn't specify what "water hardness" is. I'm assuming general water hardness GH?


I think you are correct. Toronto used to put out a more thorough report that outlined many of the water parameters. They listed alkalinity, hardness and conductivity and whole lot of other measurements. The last report was done back in 2003. I still use it as a reference now and then as I assume that the basic parameters don't change a whole lot. You can find the archived quarterly reports here: http://www.toronto.ca/water/quality_report/archive.htm


----------



## moon

Very usefull information. I live in rural Burlington with my own well. Rock hard water, no chlorine, ammonia or sulphur.


----------



## Michael6

Thanks for the info.
hmmm...the hardness number seems to be correct.
I live in York and the water straight from tap measures about 5 dKH.
Did they mention pH? Mine's 7.4 ish.


----------



## dekstr

There's a water softener in my house--dGH is about 4 degrees and dKH is about 5 degrees.

pH as measured by my cheap Nutrafin is close to 7.5.

With CO2 injected, 1 bubble per second, it is about 6.5 - 7.0.


----------



## lili

Hi.
How are you getting those readings in Toronto ?
In East York-downtown I have like PH=8, KH and GH somewere close to 8-9 ...it's hard to measure with those adding drops-changing color tests. For sure my tap water is harder than what you say ...
Am I measuring it wrong ?
Thanks.
L

PS: anybody else measured the downtown water parameters ?


----------



## PPulcher

There is probably going to be some variation in the water parameters seasonally, mixed with the variabilities in test kit use.


----------



## dekstr

As Ppulcher, there will be variabilities in test kits.

As well, typical test kits are not 100% accurate, and are prone to false readings. To get a really good measurement, you need to get an electronic test probe that is calibrated very precisely and accurately.

On top of that, sometimes human error occurs when we see the colours on the test kits inaccurately.

The measurements I took could be wrong.


----------



## lili

dekstr said:


> The measurements I took could be wrong.


 
Well, more likely I am. Anyway I bought another test kit and I'll try again.
L


----------



## DarthFishtank

Water chemistry varies quite a bit over the course of a year. I'm not certain of what the changes are, but according to our process people at work it's very important and there's much technical muttering whenever it's brought up. 

As for the Chlorine Residual, that's how much 'free' chlorine is left in the water. You need a bit in the drinking water system to prevent the growth of nasties. As we all know too much chlorine is also a problem so sulphur dioxide or various sodium compounds are used to reduce the free chlorine if it's a bit high coming out of the plant. It's also added to treated water that has to be sent back into the lake so the chlorine doesn't affect the local fish too much. 

The ammonia compounds are added to help stabilize the chlorine. I think it reduces the amount of chlorine required to maintain that chlorine residual. Some plants will also alter the ph of the water to make the treatment system more efficient. It's a bit like maintaining a giant fish tank, but with fancy computer screens and real time data readouts. 

Maybe that answers a few questions. I believe that you can still get the annual report if you call Toronto Water.

-Andrew


----------



## KnaveTO

Now... how to get our hands of those electronic gadgets to read our water quality... lol


----------



## DarthFishtank

The trick seems to be money, lots of money.


----------

